# Mathe -.-



## Grüner Schami (10. März 2009)

Servus -.- brauche help in Mathe

Wir sollen X und Y ausrechnen bei folgender aufgabe...rauskommen soll da 

Aufgabe:     0= x² -5x +2,25



Lösung: {4,5 ; 0,5}


Also hab ich gerechnet

0= x² -5x +2,25
0= (x-2,5)² +2,25 -6,25
0= (x-2,5)² -4
4= (x-2,5)² Wurzelzeichen (ka wo das ist auf der tasta)
+/- 2= x- 2,5  /+2,5
x= 4,5


so und wie bekomm ich jetzt die 0,5 raus?!?!??!????!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Davatar (10. März 2009)

Grüner schrieb:


> 0= x² -5x +2,25
> 0= (x-2,5)² +2,25 -6,25


Den Gedankengang kann ich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen. Was rechnest Du da vom oberen zum unteren Schritt?

Man ist das lang her, früher hab ich sowas echt gern und schnell gelöst und heute keine Ahnung mehr ^^


----------



## Kyragan (10. März 2009)

y = dein Term rechts.

Sprich: den ausgerechneten Wert x einsetzen und ausrechnen.


----------



## Grüner Schami (10. März 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Den Gedankengang kann ich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen. Was rechnest Du da vom oberen zum unteren Schritt?



Mein Lehrer meinte das man von der 5x die hälfte in die klammer packen muss


----------



## Dalmus (10. März 2009)

Grüner schrieb:


> 4= (x-2,5)² Wurzelzeichen (ka wo das ist auf der tasta)
> +/- 2= x- 2,5  /+2,5
> x= 4,5
> 
> ...


4= (x-2,5)² Wurzelzeichen (ka wo das ist auf der tasta)

Nun kommt der Knackpunkt, den Du da ja schon stehen hast... Nämlich, daß Du 2 Lösungen bekommst mit +2 und -2
+/- 2= x- 2,5  

(1) 2 = x - 2,5
(2) -2 = x - 2,5

Nun wie bei Dir auf beiden Seiten + 2,5
(1) 4,5 = x
(2) 0,5 = x

So kommst Du an die beiden Lösungen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüner Schami (10. März 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> 4= (x-2,5)² Wurzelzeichen (ka wo das ist auf der tasta)
> 
> Nun kommt der Knackpunkt, den Du da ja schon stehen hast... Nämlich, daß Du 2 Lösungen bekommst mit +2 und -2
> +/- 2= x- 2,5
> ...



achsoo geht das kk ty 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüner Schami (10. März 2009)

Uff seh grad noch ein Problem >.<

wie geht das mit 1/2????

0=1/2x²-3x+2,5 ???? ????????? ?????????ß


----------



## Dalmus (10. März 2009)

Grüner schrieb:


> achsoo geht das kk ty
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


np. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja: Davatar, der eine Schritt nennt sich "quadratische Ergänzung". Ist bei mir aber auch schon lange her. *g*

Edit:


Grüner schrieb:


> wie geht das mit 1/2????
> 
> 0=1/2x²-3x+2,5 ???? ????????? ?????????ß


Ist das Gleiche in grün. Nur klammerst Du vorher 1/2 aus (und kannst danach direkt auf beiden Seiten dadurch teilen).

0=1/2x²-3x+2,5 
0 = 1/2 * (x² - 1,5x + 1,25)
0 = x² - 1,5x + 1,25

Edit 2: 
Und da hat Dalmi kurz vor Feierabend ja nochmal richtig ins Klo gelangt.
Richtig wäre natürlich:

0=1/2x²-3x+2,5 
0 = 1/2 * (x² - 6x + 5)
0 = x² - 6x + 5


----------



## Camô (10. März 2009)

Dalmus du Hans  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ne im ernst, Respekt wer das nach offensichtlich längerer Zeit immer noch beherrscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin/ war sone Null in Mathe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hinack (10. März 2009)

Grüner schrieb:


> Servus -.- brauche help in Mathe
> 
> Wir sollen X und Y ausrechnen bei folgender aufgabe...rauskommen soll da
> 
> ...


bis zu (x-2,5)² -4 ist super. ich rechne mal weiter^^ (x-2,5)²-4 ist eine binomische formel, und zwar die dritte
[(x-2,5) +2 ) ] [(x-2,5) -2]            zusammenziehen und voilà
(x-0,5) (x-4,5)                              

daraus folgt, damit das ergebnis null wird muss X= 0,5 v 4,5 sein


----------



## airace (10. März 2009)

ohh was ist das.... schaut seeeeerh schwer aus... mein kopf dröhnt....


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (10. März 2009)

Der einfachste Weg wäre die gute alte Mitternachtsformel (unter Lösungsformeln). Wundert mich, dass das keiner erwähnt hat.


----------



## Macta (10. März 2009)

Sry falls es 
schon jem. gepostet haben sollte.

Bei quadratischen Gleichung kann man die sogenannte 
p-q-Formel anwenden (das Herleiten erspar ich Dir jetzt mal).

Deine Ausgangsgleichung: 0=x² - 5x + 2,25
Nun ist der Teil m das p und der Teil n, also Ordinatenabschnitt, der Teil q.
M und n habe ich aus der Grundgleichung linearer Gleichungen entnommen: f(x)= x² + mx+ n

Nun lautet die p-q-Formel:
x1 und x2 = (-p:2) +/- Wurzel aus ((p:2)²-q)
Durch die jeweilige Addition odre Subtraktion erhälst du 2 Ergebnisse.
Das gleiche kann man dann auch mit der später geposteten quadratischen Gleichung machen.
Wichtig ist nur, dass die Gleichun immer mit 0= anfängt, ansonsten musst du halt umstellen.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen. Das Thema ist noch nicht allzu lange her, ungefähr ein Jahr in der Schule,
allerdings kannte ich sie bereits vorher, da ich eine Uni besuche.

Also, viel Spaß noch.^^


----------



## iggeblackmoore (10. März 2009)

Also, dass die pq-Formel so spät kam hat mich etwas gewundert, denn bei quadratischen Gleichung (x²+px+q) ist es der allereinfachste Weg.
Wenn man die Formel so eingeprägt bekommt, wie wir damals, vergisst man sie nie (ich kann sie wirklich im schlaf)

Also ganz einfach:

0=x²-5x+2,25

pq-Formel

[Minus wird zu Plus denn, Minus mal Minus ist Plus] 

(5/2)+- Wurzel((5/2)²-2,25)                    [Was unter der Wurzel steht, nennt man auch Diskriminante ((-p/2)+-Wurzel(D)]
2,5+-Wurzel(6,25-2,25)
2,5+-Wurzel(4)
2,5+-2
x=4,5 v x=0,5

Ein Tipp von mir: Merk dir diese Formel gut, weil wenn du die kannst, kannst du alle quadratischen Gleichungen ausrechnen. 

Gibt da noch den Satz des Vieta: p=-(x1+x2)
                                                q=x1*x2
Der ist theorethisch noch einfach, wenn einigermaßen vernünftige Zahlen vorhanden sind.
Also wäre das bei diesem Beispiel: p: -(4,5+0,5)=-5
                                                   q:4,5*0,5=2,25
                                              also: x=4,5 v x=0,5
Allerdings finde ich den Satz des Vieta lästig, weil man testen muss, allerdings gibt es manche Leute, die die Zahlen auf einen Blick sehen können.

Und für den weiteren Verlauf in der Schule (zumindest Oberstufe) kann ich dir Raten, die Formel immer drauf zu haben, denn die kann man öfters mal gebrauchen, sowie die binomischen Formel :-!

Wäre ich froh, wenn ich das Thema gerade durchnehmen würde...


----------



## Oonâgh (10. März 2009)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> x²+px+q



Der Allgemeinheit und Vollständigkeit halber kann das "a" als möglicher Faktor vor dem X² und das "=0" nie schaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Wer's nicht verstanden hat: ax²+px+q=0 wäre es in der kompletten Form, in diesem Fall reicht natürlich die von iggeblackmoore genannte Version!) 

Ansonsten dürften so eigentlich genügend Möglichkeiten genannt worden sein, um die Aufgabe zu lösen.

LG


----------



## Night falls (11. März 2009)

> (Wer's nicht verstanden hat: ax²+px+q=0 wäre es in der kompletten Form, in diesem Fall reicht natürlich die von iggeblackmoore genannte Version!)



Naja, dann ist es aber nichtmehr die PQ-Formel, sondern die Mitternachtsformel, die Thorrak schon an früherer Stelle erwähnte... (Gut, des =0 muss natürlich hin, aber des sollte sich ja von selber verstehen^^)


----------



## iggeblackmoore (11. März 2009)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Der Allgemeinheit und Vollständigkeit halber kann das "a" als möglicher Faktor vor dem X² und das "=0" nie schaden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sowas nenne ich klugscheißern ;D, 

Aber ja, du hast recht, ich wollte es nicht noch komplizierter machen, für die Leute, die es nicht wissen.


----------



## Agyros (11. März 2009)

Ich hab mich auch erst gewundert, warum alle den Weg über die quadratische Ergänzung gehen, wenn da doch die AUfgabe sogar schon in Normalform steht oO. HAtte schon echt an meinem Mathematischen Verständniss gezweifelt - was eigentlich sehr gut ist ...
Alle die den Weg gehen/gegangen sind haben wohl die einfachste Lösung schon fast vergessen, weil die später seltener in der Form möglich ist .

Also pq-Formel (Mitternachtsformel  ?? Das Wort höre ich mit 30 jetzt zum ersten Mal ... und ich habe immer nebenbei oder "hauptberuflich" damit zu tun gehabt) ist die einfachste Möglichkeit hier, und die sollte er sich gut merken. 

Und Satz von Vieta bei der Aufgabenstellung ? Das ist mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Mit sowas wird der TE wohl eher verunsichert, das kommt noch früh genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evíga (12. März 2009)

Also Mitternachtsformel ist ein Begriff, der offensichtlich v.a. im Süden in den letzten paar Jahren aufgetaucht ist. Woher der kommt, kann ich nicht sagen.

Und unsere Lehrerin in der 13ten hat immer gemeckert, wenn wir die pq-Formel benutzt haben, die hat alles mit Vieta gemacht. ^^


----------



## Thedynamike (12. März 2009)

Hm, da brauchste doch gar keine großen Formeln auswendig zu können, oder? Bissl Umformen reicht da:

0 = x² - 5x + 2,25
<=> 0 = x² - 5x + 6,25 - 6,25 + 2,25 [Füge hier eine konstruktive 0 ein]
<=> 0 = (x - 2,5)² - 6,25 + 2,25 [Binomische Formel rückwärts]
<=> 0 = (x - 2,5)² - 4
<=> 0 = (x - 2,5 + 2)(x - 2,5 - 2) [Die -4 ins binom holen]
<=> 0 = (x - 0,5)(x - 4,5)

=> 0 = 0,5 denn (0,5 - 0,5) = 0 und 0 * (x - 4,5) = 0 [neutrales Element der Multiplikation]
ODER
=> 0 = 4,5 denn (4,5 - 4,5) = 0 und (x - 0,5) * 0 = 0 [neutrales Element der Multiplikation]

Wenn du fragen hast, schreib gerne ne PN oder frag direkt hier.
Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.

(Btw. merk dir das verfahren, das hilft, wenn du, so wie ich, schnell Formeln vergisst. Konnte mir den pq-Krempel bis heute nicht merken.)


----------



## Agyros (12. März 2009)

Evíga schrieb:


> Also Mitternachtsformel ist ein Begriff, der offensichtlich v.a. im Süden in den letzten paar Jahren aufgetaucht ist. Woher der kommt, kann ich nicht sagen.
> 
> Und unsere Lehrerin in der 13ten hat immer gemeckert, wenn wir die pq-Formel benutzt haben, die hat alles mit Vieta gemacht. ^^



Ahh, ja. Ich komme ja mehr aus dem Norden Deutschlands, dann wundert mich das nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An der FH hatten wir auch so nen Vieta Fanatiker als Prof. Das war neben seiner Vorliebe für total unsinnige Beweise wohl sein Spezialgebiet.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (12. März 2009)

Evíga schrieb:


> Also Mitternachtsformel ist ein Begriff, der offensichtlich v.a. im Süden in den letzten paar Jahren aufgetaucht ist. Woher der kommt, kann ich nicht sagen.



Naja, Süden passt ja in etwa (Bayern), aber ich hab die Formel vor über 10 Jahren unter diesem Namen gelernt. Laut meinem Lehrer damals, sollte man diese Formel jederzeit und überall aufsagen können, eben auch wenn man um Mitternacht aus dem Teifschlaf geweckt wird.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (12. März 2009)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Naja, Süden passt ja in etwa (Bayern), aber ich hab die Formel vor über 10 Jahren unter diesem Namen gelernt. Laut meinem Lehrer damals, sollte man diese Formel jederzeit und überall aufsagen können, eben auch wenn man um Mitternacht aus dem Teifschlaf geweckt wird.



Richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und umformern ist schwachsinnig....
pq-Formel muss sitzen.


----------



## Thedynamike (12. März 2009)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> und umformern ist schwachsinnig....
> pq-Formel muss sitzen.



Da die pq-Formel natürlich immer auf eine Lösung kommt, vorallem wenn die Nullstellen im komplexen liegen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (12. März 2009)

Im Zweifelsfall einfach durch Derive o.ä. jagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evíga (13. März 2009)

Ich hatte irgendwann mal ein c++-Proggi geschrieben, das die Formel für gegebenes a, b und c berechnet. Wenn da Interesse bestet.. xD


----------



## Night falls (13. März 2009)

Naja, wenn man die Mitternachtsformel kennt, kann man das auch einfach so machen - ohne Programm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (13. März 2009)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Sowas nenne ich klugscheißern ;D,



Ich weiss, ich dachte nur, wo mein Mathelehrer immer komplett auf Vollständigkeit gesetzt hat, kann es (wenn man die Formel möglicherweise auch später noch anwenden will) nicht schaden.
Der Begriff Mitternachtsformel sagte mir allerdings garnichts.. NRW scheint nun auch nicht allzu südlich zu sein^^

Grüssle


----------



## dalai (14. März 2009)

Einfach die ABC-Formel oder wie die heisst nehmen, wenn du auf der einen Seite der Gleichung 0 hast.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber je nachdem wo du in die Schule gehst, lehrst du eine andere Formel. Die ABC-Formel iost mehr in der Schweiz, die PQ-Formel in Deutschland und Österreich und die Amerikaner haben sowieso ihr eigenes System bei dem kein Europäer nachkommt. 
Du gewöhnst dich einfach an eine Formel und findest die anderen dann Scheisse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macta (17. März 2009)

Ich müsste es eig. noch können, habe
aber keine Ahnung -.-

Also Probleme bereitet diese Aufgabe:
(2x²-x-10)(2x-5)=0
Ich würde mal stark vermuten, dass man irgendwas mit 
der pq-Formel machen muss.
Ich habe es immerhin schon ausgerechnet:
4x³-12x²-15x+50.
Ich habe irgendwas in einem anderen Forum, bei einer
anderen Aufgabe gelesen, dass man den Term 
durch x+1 teilt? Da würde rauskommen:
4x²-16x-15+50/x
Wie soll man da eine pq-Formel anwenden?

Hoffe Ihr könnt helfen.

Ach ist nicht meine Aufgabe, ich sollte sie nur für jem. lösen,
da ich in meiner Klasse der beste bin, was nicht schwer ist.
Vollständige Induktion ist kein Ding, aber das...
Blackout


----------



## Klunker (17. März 2009)

da es ja jetzt verschoben wurde, ist dieser post auch sinnlos =)


----------



## Falathrim (17. März 2009)

Hab gerade Lust drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber 0% Garantie obs richtig ist...bin auch müde und so...

Was genau willst du da überhaupt ausgerechnet haben? Die Nullstellen? Das wäre dann über eine Polynomdivision. 
Da brauchst du am Besten einen Grafikfähigen Taschenrechner oder ein CAS. Damit suchst du dir eine Nullstelle.

4x³-12x²-15x+50 = f(x)

Geben wir das ein haben wir unsere erste NS durch probieren (alternativ 1. 2. (3) bzw. -1. -2. -3 für x einsetzen...da ist meistens eine Nullstelle dann. In diesem Fall haben wir eine bei -2.

Also x(1)= (-2)

Dann stellen wir unsere Polynomdivision auf, die dann so aussieht:
Das Vorzeichen des -2 wird umgedreht, also
 (4x³-12x²-15x+50) : (x+2) = 4x²-20x+25
-(4x³+8x²)
------------
       -20x²-15x
-    (-20x²-40x)
------------------
                25x+50
-              (25x+50)
------------------------
                          0


Damit haben wir dann unsere Gleichung die wir zur pq-Formel machen können. Und dann das Stadardverfahren
4x²-20x+25 = 0     |:4
x²-5x+(25/4) = 0

p = -5 , q = (25/4)

-(-5/2) +/- &#8730;-(5/2)²+(25/4) = x2/x3
2,5 +/- &#8730;6,25+(25/4) = x2/x3
2,5 +/- &#8730;12,5 = x2/x3
2,5 +/- 3,54 = x2 = 6,04 v x3 = -1,04

Wie gesagt, keine Garantie für JEGLICHE Richtigkeit, mir kommts sogar ziemlich falsch vor, aber das wichtigste war ja eh die Polynomdivision, den Rest darfst nochmal selber nachprüfen, so schwer is die pq-Formel nicht.

Die Lösungen sind übrigens falsch ;D


----------



## Macta (17. März 2009)

Ary, aber das mit der Nullstelle nicht -.-

Muss man die einfach durch raten rauskriegen, also man setzt -2 für x ein
und rechnet es aus oder wie läuft das?

Unsere Mathelehrerin hat da wohl gepennt.


----------



## Falathrim (17. März 2009)

Naja wenn du nen GTR hast (Grafikfähigen Taschenrechner) kannst dus dir anzeigen lassen und das dann nachprüfen. Im Allgemeinen ist es aber so, dass in Matheaufgaben in der Schule immer Nullstellen zwischen -3 und 3 sind, seltenst Kommazahlen. Also kannst dus einfach einsetzen und damit rechnen dass du irgendwann auf 0 kommst, also ne Nullstelle hast. Und dann machst du eben die Polynomdivision mit der Nullstelle die du berechnet hast, nur eben mit x und umgedrehtem Vorzeichen. 

Aber da ihr das nicht wisst, gehe ich davon aus dass das sozusagen eine pädagogische Matheaufgabe ist, die dann nächste Stunde aufgelöst wird, also dass ihr das Verfahren nächste Stunde lernt und jetzt einfach nur mal grübeln sollt, wies vielleicht geht (kreatives Denken bzw selbstständiges Denken nennt man das...)

So wars auch bei uns vor ein paar Monaten, als wir das Thema bekommen haben.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (17. März 2009)

Macta schrieb:


> Ich müsste es eig. noch können, habe
> aber keine Ahnung -.-
> 
> Also Probleme bereitet diese Aufgabe:
> (2x²-x-10)(2x-5)=0



Hmm, was falathrim da ausgerechnet hat hab ich nur kurz überflogen. Aber die Lösung von x ist bei der Aufgabe kein Problem: die linke Seite wird dann zu Null, wenn ein Term gleich Null ist.
Also entweder (2x-5)=0 oder (2x²-x-10)=0.

Die erste Lösung ist schnell errechnet, 2,5. Die beiden anderen Lösung ergeben sich aus der Mitternachts- bzw pq Formel, 2,5 und -2.
Also ist endgültige Lösung x1=2,5, x2=-2.

Macht es euch nicht schwerer als es eigentlich ist^^


----------



## Falathrim (17. März 2009)

owned by person thats good in Maths :/

Ich habs ihm auf dem "Fußweg" erklärt, so wie ichs dieses Jahr gelernt hab...


----------



## Macta (18. März 2009)

Wie konnte ich nur so blind sein!
Und sowas will einen Leistungskurs nehmen -.-

DANKE!!!


----------



## claet (18. März 2009)

Macta schrieb:


> Vollständige Induktion ist kein Ding, aber das...



Du findest vollständige Induktion einfach, aber bekommst keine Polynomdivision hin?!?

Menschen gibts .. *g*


----------



## Macta (30. April 2009)

So, nun habe ich erneut eine Frage:

Ich habe zu einer Aufgabe folgende Antwort geliefert:
Es gibt bei einem Mini-Lotto von 7 möglichen Kugel, wovon 3 gezogen werden,
35 Möglichkeiten. Also 1/35 = 2,86% zu gewinnen, die Chance zu gewinnen
steht also bei 1 zu 34.

Daraufhin sagte sie, dass das falsch ist, also das 1 zu 34.

Wer hat recht, ich habe es nämlich so gelernt?


----------



## Night falls (30. April 2009)

Da du Lotto gesagt hast, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass man 3 Zahlen tippt und dann 3 Kugeln gezogen werden. Wenn man alle richtig hat gewinnt man.

Man zieht also zuerst 1 Kugel von 7. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit eine richtige zu ziehen beträgt 3/7 (drei Siebtel. Der / symbolisiert einen Bruchstrich)
Dann zieht man 1 Kugel von 6. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit beträgt nun 2/6.
Zuletzt zieht man 1 Kugel von 5. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit beträgt jetzt 1/5.

Wenn man gemäß der Pfadregel nun alle Wahrscheinlichkeiten miteinander multipliziert bekommt man die Wahrscheinlichkeit zu gewinnen. Diese beträgt 1/35.
Dein Ergebnis ist also richtig. Keine Ahnung was deine Lehrerin daran auszusetzen hatte.

Hat sie dir denn gesagt was ihrer Meinung nach richtig ist?
(Stochastik ist btw nicht unbedingt mein Steckenpferd - kann sein, dass ich auch nen dummen Fehler drin hab)


----------



## Macta (30. April 2009)

Gegen mein Ergebnis hat sie ja auch nichts gesagt,
sie meinte mein Ausdruck sei falsch, dieses zu:

Die Chance zu gewinnen ist also 1 zu 34. Sie meint es sei
1 zu 35.

Was ist es nun?


----------



## Night falls (30. April 2009)

Achso - ne des stimmt so. Es ist entweder ein Fünfunddreißigstel oder eins zu vierunddreißig.
Da hast du Recht mit.


----------



## xXElfaronXx (30. April 2009)

Da ich das erst letzte Woche hatte kann ich dir helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Lehrerin hatte auch immer ein Problem, damit wenn man zB 1 ZU 34 gesagt hat ... Lehrer wollen meistens immer Dezimalzahlen als Prozentangaben oder Brüche (in deinem Fall also 1/35 sprich: ein fünfunddreizigstel)


----------



## Davatar (30. April 2009)

Mische Wasser und Öl im Verhältnis von 1 zu 2 => 1 Teil Wasser und 2 Teile Öl, insofern hast Du 1/3 Wasser
Insofern ja, 1 zu 34 stimmt. Sag einfach "Ein Fünfunddreissigstel" oder drücke Dich in Prozenten aus und das Problem ist aus der Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macta (30. April 2009)

Das war nicht ihr Probelm ^^

Sie sagte ja nur, dass 1 zu 34 falsch und 1 zu 35 richtig ist,
man muss die Anzahl der günstigen Ergebniss zu der Anzahl aller Ergebnisse
nehmen. meint sie -.-

Ich bin anderer Meinung, man muss die Anzahl der 
günstigen zu der Anzahl der ungünstigen nehmen.

Das hier war die Antwort des Lösungsblattes ( darum kam es zu der Meinungsverschiedenheit)
"Es gibt also 7 x 6 x 5 / 3! = 35 Lottotipps. Die Chancen, mit einem Tipp Lottokönig zu werden,
stehen daher 1 zu 35."

Das ist doch falsch oder?


----------



## Davatar (30. April 2009)

Diskutier mal das Beispiel mit dem Wasser und dem Öl mit ihr. Wenns danach immernoch nicht hilft verzichte auf "zu". Mit sturen Lehrern sollte man sich nicht anlegen wenns nicht wirklich nötig ist, wirkt sich idR eher negativ auf Noten aus.
Aber ich glaub eh dass recht viele Leute damit Probleme haben. Ich bin mir ja selbst auch nie sicher ^^


----------



## Macta (30. April 2009)

Ich kenn das Beispiel mit dem Wasser und dem Öl nicht *peinlich berührt bin*


----------



## sTereoType (30. April 2009)

deine lehrerin hat recht. deine chance ist das ein ergebnis aus den 35 richtig ist und nicht nur ein ergebnis aus 34
die formel für die dezimalwahrscheinlichkeit ist übrigens :
(3 über 3) x (4 über 0) / (7 über 3)
das über entspricht der [nCr]-Taste auf deinem taschenrechner


----------



## Macta (30. April 2009)

Deshlab denke ich ja auch,
dass man die Anzahl der günstigen zu der Anzahl der üngünstigen
Ereignisse nimmt.
So kommt man bei Addition wieder auf die Anzahl aller möglichen Ereignisse.

Oder gibt es einfach 2 Ansichten?


----------



## Davatar (30. April 2009)

Macta schrieb:


> Ich kenn das Beispiel mit dem Wasser und dem Öl nicht *peinlich berührt bin*


Hihi siehe meinen vorherigen Beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (30. April 2009)

das beispiel hinkt aber davatar, da es bei deinem beispiel nicht um wahrscheinlichkeit geht sondern um verhältnisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macta (30. April 2009)

Aber ist Wahrschlichkeit nicht eine Art des Verhältnisses?

Man hat ja das Verhältnis der besten Möglichkeit zu den schlechtesten Möglichkeiten.
Und dann soll man berechnen wie Wahrscheinlich es ist oder irre ich mich
da jetzt??


----------



## Davatar (30. April 2009)

Hmm...das hat was...jetzt bin ich auch verwirrt. Hast Dein Ziel erreicht stereo! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (30. April 2009)

> deine lehrerin hat recht. deine chance ist das ein ergebnis aus den 35 richtig ist und nicht nur ein ergebnis aus 34
> die formel für die dezimalwahrscheinlichkeit ist übrigens :
> (3 über 3) x (4 über 0) / (7 über 3)
> das über entspricht der [nCr]-Taste auf deinem taschenrechner



Um das Ergebnis geht es garnicht, sondern um die Art und Weise es auszudrücken. Es gibt einmal die Wahrscheinlichkeit als Dezimalzahl (ein fünfunddreißigstel) oder als Verhältnis (eins zu vierunddreißig)
Man kann beides sagen, aber in der Schule ist das letztere ungebräuchlich - deshalb kennen viele diese Ausdrucksweise garnicht in dem Zusammenhang, sondern halt nur von Rezepten. Wie z.B. das von Davatar schon genannte Beispiel mit dem Öl.



> Hmm...das hat was...jetzt bin ich auch verwirrt. Hast Dein Ziel erreicht stereo!


Musst du aber nicht sein. Es geht schlicht und einfach um das Verhältnis der CHANCEN zu gewinnen und nicht zu gewinnen. Verhältnisse existieren nicht nur beim kochen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXElfaronXx (30. April 2009)

Ich bin aber auch davon überzeugt, dass es 1 zu 35 heißen muss ... 
Weil du 35 Möglichkeiten hast. Also hat deine Lehrerin recht.

Das mit dem Verhältnis von Öl zu Wasser verunsichert mich aber auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macta (30. April 2009)

Also frag ich meine Uni-Lehrerin,
vllt. weiß sie was genaueres.

Aber so langsam glaube ich,
dass es schlicht 2 Möglichkeiten gibt es auszudrücken ^^


----------



## Night falls (30. April 2009)

> dass es schlicht 2 Möglichkeiten gibt es auszudrücken ^^



Exakt so ist es. Deine Formulierung ist allerdings sehr ungebräuchlich in mathematischer Fachsprache - das gehört eher so in den Bereich der "Hausfrauenmathematik". Falsch ist es dadurch allerdings noch nicht.


----------



## xXElfaronXx (30. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Exakt so ist es. Deine Formulierung ist allerdings sehr ungebräuchlich in mathematischer Fachsprache - das gehört eher so in den Bereich der "Hausfrauenmathematik". Falsch ist es dadurch allerdings noch nicht.



Das doch mal ne Aussage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das klärt dann auch 'unser' Problem ^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (30. April 2009)

Also ich bevorzuge 1:34.

Immerhin sage ich ja bei Chancengleichheit auch, dass die Chance 1:1 oder 50:50 steht und nicht 1:2 oder 50:100.


----------



## sTereoType (30. April 2009)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Also ich bevorzuge 1:34.
> 
> Immerhin sage ich ja bei Chancengleichheit auch, dass die Chance 1:1 oder 50:50 steht und nicht 1:2 oder 50:100.


gutes beispiel was mich vollends überzeugen würde^^


----------



## Magickevin (1. Mai 2009)

Ihr habt soeben meinen Tag versaut ich bin ne niete in Mathe der Schlechteste in meinem Jahrgang und jetzt les ich grad den Thread und versuche irgendwo einen Strick zu finden um mich zu erhängen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (1. Mai 2009)

Magickevin schrieb:


> Ihr habt soeben meinen Tag versaut ich bin ne niete in Mathe der Schlechteste in meinem Jahrgang und jetzt les ich grad den Thread und versuche irgendwo einen Strick zu finden um mich zu erhängen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann könntest du eigentlich Mathematisch berechnen (ist eig. mehr Physik) wie du dich am besten umbringst, z.B. Aufprallgeschwindigkeit wenn du von einer Brücke springst etc. Meine alte Schule war genau neben der beliebtesten Brücke für Selbstmord der ganzen Stadt, vielleicht hatte das ja einen Zusammenhang mit frustrierten Schülern die da durchliefen. 
Aber ist eig. wirklich nicht zu spassen mit Selbstmord,   ist wirklich feige so zu sterben, also wirklich auch nicht so tun als ob, echt keinen Strick suchen!

Man weiss ja nie was sich alles für leute in Foren tummeln, man sieht manchmal nicht mehr den Unterschied zwischem blankem Ernst und ironie, am Schluss sind wieder die bösen Forenuser ma Tod einer person schuld!

ich weiss nicht was ihr für ein problem habt mit Mathe, ich fand immer Französisch das Problem, zwar schöne Sprache aber gehasst bei vielen Schülern, mit all diesen verschiedenen Zeitformen ect.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hatte im mathe entweder die schlechteste Note der Klasse oder die beste, nie etwas zwischendrinn


----------

